# Операция или грамотная реабилитация?



## футболист. (15 Июл 2013)

Только физические упражнения после снятия болевого синдрома.
Добавлено: Jul 15, 2013 7:22 PM
Два пути:или тяжелый труд возможно пожизненная работа по закачке глубоких мышц спины.
2) Болты в спине инвалидность больше килограмма не носить,поливать грядки не из лейки а из детского ведерка.Роды под вопросом.
ИМХО.


----------



## футболист. (15 Июл 2013)

Udgin написал(а):


> Ну ну уважаемый, зачем пугаете девушку.
> Автор, выложите снимки ибо без них врачи ничего вам не смогут сказать.


Я пугаю? нет что вы просто таких случаев много.


----------



## Udgin (15 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Я пугаю? нет что вы просто таких случаев много.


на фоне общего числа операций их очень мало. И каждый случай индивидуален, все зависит от запущенности организма, образа жизни, самой операции и тд.


----------



## футболист. (15 Июл 2013)

Болты в спине это крайнии случай,от которого нужно уйти в таком то возрасте кошмар! И я имел ввиду именно операции по стабилезации а не "общее число операции вообще".


----------



## Udgin (15 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Болты в спине это крайнии случай,от которого нужно уйти в таком то возрасте кошмар! И я имел ввиду именно операции по стабилезации а не "общее число операции вообще".


Согласен. Но необязательно и на "болты сажать", есть разные импланты. Врачам видней.


----------



## Udgin (15 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> А потом это самый легкий путь.А попробуйте побороться,это тяжело дорого и нужно менять жизнь в корне.Читал пост Катерины из Израиля! Вот живой пример! тонны лекарств,ходит еле еле,инвалидность наверное дали,наполовину киборг(да простит она меня)шов 15см сколько пережила мучений! И сделав операцию порезаны все мышцы и связки,биомеханику позвоночника уже не востановить никогда.


Ну это не значит, что у всех так. Есть на форуме и отличные результаты, хотя их и меньше на общем фоне. Хотя если у человечка все хорошо врятли он станет создавать свою тему на медхаузе и рассказывать об этом или даже заходить сюда


----------



## футболист. (15 Июл 2013)

Udgin написал(а):


> Согласен. Но необязательно и на "болты сажать", есть разные импланты. Врачам видней.


Я конечно не врач,но доводится мне что нестабильность как раз таки устраняется фиксацией жесткой.Знаю истории от отца(он врач)как больным с листезами зафигачивали диамы и ему подобные они мигрировали ломались...ну сами понимаете страшно..
Добавлено: Jul 15, 2013 7:57 PM


Udgin написал(а):


> Ну это не значит, что у всех так. Есть на форуме и отличные результаты, хотя их и меньше на общем фоне. Хотя если у человечка все хорошо врятли он станет создавать свою тему на медхаузе и рассказывать об этом или даже заходить сюда


Вот что и обидно то! такие примеры нужны! они воодушевляют.Но чаще люди сделав успешно операцию уходят насовсем.Перерыл много сайтов и нашел уже пятерых таких людей,(писал им на почту)кто делал операции и у них все ок! двое делали в 2006 трое раньше.Ответили мне что об операции помнят из за шва на спине и все.Один только жаловался на переодическое нытье спины на погоду но таблетку пьет и ок.
P.S.не поимите неверно операции нужны но только по строгим роказаниям.
Имхо.


----------



## Udgin (15 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Я конечно не врач,но доводится мне что нестабильность как раз таки устраняется фиксацией жесткой.Знаю истории от отца(он врач)как больным с листезами зафигачивали диамы и ему подобные они мигрировали ломались...ну сами понимаете страшно..


От ошибок никто не застрахован. Но у отца наверное и положительные случаи бывали, когда после операций люди забывали о боли и возвращались к жизни)) Хотя как-то заведено, что "страшилки" всегда на слуху.
Добавлено: Jul 15, 2013 7:59 PM


футболист. написал(а):


> P.S.не поимите неверно операции нужны но только по строгим роказаниям.


Их и делают по показаниям. А как иначе...


----------



## футболист. (16 Июл 2013)

Udgin написал(а):


> От ошибок никто не застрахован. Но у отца наверное и положительные случаи бывали, когда после операций люди забывали о боли и возвращались к жизни)) Хотя как-то заведено, что "страшилки" всегда на слуху.
> Добавлено: Jul 15, 2013 7:59 PM
> 
> Их и делают по показаниям. А как иначе...


Конечно бывали,но много после ограничении.Операции сейчас делают и не только по показаниям.Это бизнес.На грыжах делают большие деньги.Само слово грыжа и уже страшно.Я бы честно говоря и сам порезался.Но смущает одно крупное исследование что через 10 лет состояние оперированных и лечанных почти одинаковое.


----------



## Udgin (16 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Конечно бывали,но много после ограничении.Операции сейчас делают и не только по показаниям.Это бизнес.На грыжах делают большие деньги.Само слово грыжа и уже страшно.Я бы честно говоря и сам порезался.Но смущает одно крупное исследование что через 10 лет состояние оперированных и лечанных почти одинаковое.


Да я тоже читал нечто подобное, только стоит подчеркнуть, что после успешной операции человек возвращается в социум и выходит на работу через 3-6 месяцев (там об этом говорилось). А вот консервативно.... это все может растянуться, а не у всех и кошелек большой и силы есть. Ограничения теже, что и у не оперированного. Или по вашему мнению если есть грыжа (неоперированная) то можно мешки тягать или кросс бежать(хотя у меня есть пример кто и после операции уже 15 лет так делает (правда там простое удаление грыжи), и читал множество историй когда и после операции люди в хокей играют и спринт бегают). Хотя конечно лучше без скальпеля лечить данный недуг.


----------



## футболист. (16 Июл 2013)

Udgin написал(а):


> Да я тоже читал нечто подобное, только стоит подчеркнуть, что после успешной операции человек возвращается в социум и выходит на работу через 3-6 месяцев (там об этом говорилось). А вот консервативно.... это все может растянуться, а не у всех и кошелек большой и силы есть. Ограничения теже, что и у не оперированного. Или по вашему мнению если есть грыжа (неоперированная) то можно мешки тягать или кросс бежать(хотя у меня есть пример кто и после операции уже 15 лет так делает (правда там простое удаление грыжи), и читал множество историй когда и после операции люди в хокей играют и спринт бегают). Хотя конечно лучше без скальпеля лечить данный недуг.


эээ нет! вы не передергивайте! мы про спорт сейчас не говорим.А про обычную жизнь среднестат.человека.Для здоровой спины мешки тягать тоже кстати вредно тягать.А потом грыжа еще не показатель.У одного может быть грыжа в см.и не болит а у другого протрузия и на стену лезет!
Добавлено: Jul 15, 2013 8:28 PM
А вот про то как после операций играют и бегают то это мне тоже интересно.Как раз об этом в своем посте и задал вопрос.Надеюсь доктора ответят.


----------



## Udgin (16 Июл 2013)

А ну тогда среднестат. человек этих ограничений через годик и не заметит и будет жить как раньше. Ладно, не будем засорять тему.


----------



## футболист. (16 Июл 2013)

И кстати нафлудили мы тут в чужом посте.Да простит нас обладательница.
Добавлено: Jul 15, 2013 8:35 PM


Udgin написал(а):


> А ну тогда среднестат. человек этих ограничений через годик и не заметит и будет жить как раньше. Ладно, не будем засорять тему.


А в довершение добавлю что от этого "жить как раньше"и случаются рецидивы.Вместо того чтоб подумать о том чтоб меньше сидеть и чаще двигаться.И потом Тот у которого имеется патологии позвоночника как сколиоз или нарушена биомеханика уберая грыжу избавляются от следствия а не причины! рано или поздно вылезет опять.


----------



## douglas (17 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> хотелось бы заниматься спортом а именно игра в футбол то есть не ограничиваясь в движениях и не боясь что в спине бомба с часовым механизмом.Какие мысли?


 
Моё мнение, что стоит представить, что тебе сделали операцию и дали рекомендации, как мне, нельзя ни чего такого особо активного из видов спорта. И без операции соблюдать эти жёсткие ограничения...
не какой имплант не решит проблему, спортом активно лучше тебе не заниматься, если ты не профессиональный спортсмен и это твой хлеб... я со сноубордом попрощался со слезами на глазах, мотоцикл запретили пожизненно...я бы тоже хотел какой нить чудо имплант чтобы дал гарантию, что больше не заболит, но его просто не существует пока...всё личный опыт и сугубо ИМХО


----------



## футболист. (17 Июл 2013)

Нерадужно.Хотите верьте хотите нет.Знакомый дядька занимается биомеханической реабилитацией имеет 9 грыж!!!(не обманываю)! бегать начал! болей нет! недомогания легкие испытывает.


----------



## футболист. (17 Июл 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> Моё мнение, что стоит представить, что тебе сделали операцию и дали рекомендации, как мне, нельзя ни чего такого особо активного из видов спорта. И без операции соблюдать эти жёсткие ограничения...
> не какой имплант не решит проблему, спортом активно лучше тебе не заниматься, если ты не профессиональный спортсмен и это твой хлеб... я со сноубордом попрощался со слезами на глазах, мотоцикл запретили пожизненно...я бы тоже хотел какой нить чудо имплант чтобы дал гарантию, что больше не заболит, но его просто не существует пока...всё личный опыт и сугубо ИМХО


На счет доски согласен,а вот по поводу мотоцикла вопрос почему нельзя? если по дороге а не по лесу.И еще больше смущает запрет врачей на счет турника! по мне бред полный! если ты не спрыгиваешьс него а осторожно сползаешь итд то почему нет то,наоборот каркас укрепляешь! ладно бы тебе запретили становую делать и присяды со штангой! Может тебе бы еще посоветовали на коляску сесть на коляску сразу!


----------



## Udgin (18 Июл 2013)

Потому что происходит растяжение оперированного диска. Он и так под прессом собственного веса человека сжат, от сидячей работы + 100500 причин, поэтому и не рекомендуют его растягивать ибо есть шанс рецидива. Поэтому невижу смысла играть с судьбой, без беганья и подтягивания можно прожить. Просто нужно расставить приорететы и смириться.
PS: Хотя родители перенесли тоже операции по удалению грыжи, и катаются зимой в горах на лыжах. Сам раньше катался на сноуборде.....Но рисковать не собираюсь, что на доске, что на лыжах.


----------



## Andrey108 (18 Июл 2013)

Udgin написал(а):


> Потому что происходит растяжение оперированного диска. Он и так под прессом собственного веса человека сжат, от сидячей работы + 100500 причин, поэтому и не рекомендуют его растягивать ибо есть шанс рецидива. Поэтому невижу смысла играть с судьбой, без беганья и подтягивания можно прожить. Просто нужно расставить приорететы и смириться.
> PS: Хотя родители перенесли тоже операции по удалению грыжи, и катаются зимой в горах на лыжах. Сам раньше катался на сноуборде.....Но рисковать не собираюсь, что на доске, что на лыжах.


 
согласен, здоровье важней.... тем более что медицина развивается в этом направлении глядишь лет через 5 придумают как восстонавливать диски. уже сейчас ведутся работы в этом направлении с мез. ств. клетками..


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

Там растяжения минимальные при висах на турнике и буквально мм-вые.Даже врачи об этом писали.Поэтому думаю это перестраховка хирурга.Но дело ваше конечно.


----------



## Loccitane (18 Июл 2013)

Мне врач разрешил висеть не турнике, но не спрыгиваю!


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

А лыжи наоборот полезны.Только не горные.


----------



## Andrey108 (18 Июл 2013)

тут человек установил себе ml-6 недавно, так ему то-что горные лыжи нипочем будут, а прыжки с парашута...) насчет нас , грыжевиков, лучше избегать каких-то резких движений с осевыми нагрузками...


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Мне врач разрешил висеть не турнике, но не спрыгиваю!


О чем и речь.Может дело в том что у парня целых 3 штуки удалили.


----------



## douglas (18 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> На счет доски согласен,а вот по поводу мотоцикла вопрос почему нельзя? если по дороге а не по лесу.И еще больше смущает запрет врачей на счет турника! по мне бред полный! если ты не спрыгиваешьс него а осторожно сползаешь итд то почему нет то,наоборот каркас укрепляешь! ладно бы тебе запретили становую делать и присяды со штангой! Может тебе бы еще посоветовали на коляску сесть на коляску сразу!


 
Со временем все ответы придут к тебе сами)))
Если бы врачи несли уголовную ответственность за послеоперационное состояние, тогда бы может на коляску посадили)))) хотя засиживаться тоже нельзя, значит ящик 2х1
Береги сябя *футболист.*,


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> Со временем все ответы придут к тебе сами)))
> Если бы врачи несли уголовную ответственность за послеоперационное состояние, тогда бы может на коляску посадили)))) хотя засиживаться тоже нельзя, значит ящик 2х1
> Береги сябя *футболист.*,


как прям пожилой человек уже говоришь разговоры Дай ране зажить и думаю через годик если все будет ок то можно будет потихонечку похаживать на турник и брусья.Имхо.я бы похаживал.Ну не должен в 27 лет или сколько тебе человек теперь всю жизнь делать только лфк.Это какая то овощная жизнь что ли получиться Тело и мускулатура должна работать у человека.


----------



## douglas (18 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> как прям пожилой человек уже говоришь разговоры Дай ране зажить и думаю через годик если все будет ок то можно будет потихонечку похаживать на турник и брусья.Имхо.я бы похаживал.Ну не должен в 27 лет или сколько тебе человек теперь всю жизнь делать только лфк.Это какая то овощная жизнь что ли получиться Тело и мускулатура должна работать у человека.


 
Интимная жизнь не противопоказана (слова из больничной выписки), это уже не овощная жизнь))
А турник меня сделал менее здоровым нежели я был...теперь всю жизнь бассейн и лфк и противопоказаны резкие движения не зависимо от вида спорта! А тебе перед тем как писать своё имхо, стоит задуматься, почему ты умнее врачей)))без обид


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

А я написал что умнее? Я просто сказал что не стал бы если зарезался выполнять такие рекомендации и пошел бы на хорошую реабилитацию.А
врачам лишь бы отрезать и выкинуть,запретить тебе все, посоветовать лфк,больше 3 кг не поднимать носить карсет(эффективность которого не доказана)зато после карсета мы получаем в спине супнабор) которое безусловно не навредит но и толку от этого потягивания помахивания,сам понимаешь... а как ты будешь дальше жить никому не интересно!


----------



## Udgin (18 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> А я написал что умнее? Я просто сказал что не стал бы если зарезался выполнять такие рекомендации и пошел бы на хорошую реабилитацию.А
> врачам лишь бы отрезать и выкинуть,запретить тебе все, посоветовать лфк,больше 3 кг не поднимать носить карсет(эффективность которого не доказана)зато после карсета мы получаем в спине супнабор) которое безусловно не навредит но и толку от этого потягивания помахивания,сам понимаешь... а как ты будешь дальше жить никому не интересно!


У вас какое-то мнение о врачах неправильное, есть и не совсем приятные люди (даже нелюди), а есть очень достойные, которые отдаются работе полностью и стараются помочь людям видя их страдания. Ведь когда болит, ходить не можешь, жить не хочешь, то смотришь на доктора как на бога, 2-го Исуса Христа. Хотя почему как...... рука хирурга это рука пророка, ты либо воспаришь либо упадешь навсегда.
Поэтому ненужно жаловаться на то, что неможешь бегать, подтягиваться и тд и тд. А быть благодарным, что дали еще *шанс* работать, любить, воспитать детей и в последующем внуков, ведь не всем и не всегда он дается.


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

Udgin написал(а):


> У вас какое-то мнение о врачах неправильное, есть и не совсем приятные люди (даже нелюди), а есть очень достойные, которые отдаются работе полностью и стараются помочь людям видя их страдания. Ведь когда болит, ходить не можешь, жить не хочешь, то смотришь на доктора как на бога, 2-го Исуса Христа. Хотя почему как...... рука хирурга это рука пророка, ты либо воспаришь либо упадешь навсегда.
> Поэтому ненужно жаловаться на то, что неможешь бегать, подтягиваться и тд и тд. А быть благодарным, что дали еще *шанс* работать, любить, воспитать детей и в последующем внуков, ведь не всем и не всегда он дается.


Все правильно! Конечно это все очень важно что ты написал.И безспорно врачи есть очень хорошие.Жизнь полноценная то конечно важнее.


----------



## Valenti75 (19 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> но и толку от этого потягивания помахивания,сам понимаешь... а как ты будешь дальше жить никому не интересно!


Толк есть - это 100 % - а как ты дальше будешь жить - это у нас всегда было есть и будет - спасение утопающего - дело рук самого утопающего. Доктор не будет за каждым ходить и говорить то нельзя и это... Н/хирург сделал свое дело, а вот по месту не то что реабилитолога - невропатолога не найдешь знающего. Вот и получается - сами что посеем, то и пожнем.
Добавлено: Jul 19, 2013 6:14 AM


футболист. написал(а):


> Ну не должен в 27 лет или сколько тебе человек теперь всю жизнь делать только лфк.Это какая то овощная жизнь что ли получиться Тело и мускулатура должна работать у человека.


Ох... когда лежишь - вот это овощ, а когда я смогла ЛФК - я себя призером олимпиады чувствовала И дай Бог, чтобы всю жизнь иметь возможность ЛФК делать! (Я кстати тоже все мечтала с парашютом прыгнуть - ну и похоронила эту мечту - ЛФК намного круче!!!)


----------



## футболист. (20 Июл 2013)

Не читать Бубновского! увезут прямо оттуда на операцию!!
Добавлено: Jul 20, 2013 6:13 PM
Можно и нужно обоитись без операции. Распахают спину, потом спайки, год на восстановление, инвалидность 3 гр. на12 месяцев (про нее нейрохирурги не любят упоминать)))). Потом рецидивчик, снова операция.....


----------



## klyuha (20 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Не читать Бубновского! увезут прямо оттуда на операцию!!


"Прямо оттуда" - это откуда?  Где прочитают, на том месте и кирдык?
Срочно! Бубновского засекретить для военных нужд!


----------



## La murr (20 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Не читать Бубновского! увезут прямо оттуда на операцию!!
> Добавлено: Jul 20, 2013 6:13 PM
> Можно и нужно обоитись без операции. Тем более, что в вашей ситуации резать придется на двух уровнях. Распахают спину, потом спайки, год на восстановление, инвалидность 3 гр. на12 месяцев (про нее нейрохирурги не любят упоминать)))). Потом рецидивчик, снова операция..... Оно тебе надо?


 
Что же из вас негатив-то прёт? А что надо? Наверное, дядю Вашего посетить?


----------



## футболист. (20 Июл 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Что же из вас негатив-то прёт? А что надо? Наверное, дядю Вашего посетить?


Какого еще моего дядю что за ерунду вы пишите!?
А вы вместо того чтобы нападать на меня постоянно и обвинять меня в негативе(по моему в 3 раз уже)посоветовали бы чего человеку путевое!
Добавлено: Jul 20, 2013 6:34 PM


klyuha написал(а):


> "Прямо оттуда" - это откуда? Где Бубновского прочитают, на том месте и кирдык?


Если хотите можете идти к бубновскому.А то в негативе обвиняют кругом!


----------



## La murr (20 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Какого еще моего дядю что за ерунду вы пишите!?


Ну, как же - дядьку-реабилитолога биомеханического, всё Вы прекрасно понимаете.


футболист. написал(а):


> А вы вместо того чтобы нападать на меня постоянно и обвинять меня в негативе(по моему в 3 раз уже)посоветовали бы чего человеку путевое!


Посоветовать что-то человеку "путёвое" в данном случае не компетентна. Врач-специалист ему в помощь! 
Не красьте всё в чёрный цвет! Операция - в большинстве случаев не то, что Вы расписываете!
На данном форуме есть масса примеров положительной динамики.


----------



## футболист. (21 Июл 2013)

Значит так не мой дядя а знакомый,и не он реабилитолог а занимается,проходит реабилитацию.Во-вторых,масса удачных примеров я читал,у одного онемения сохраняется,у другого боли в ногах(до операции не былоКСТАТИ) это у другого рецидив или спаики-все одно компрессия то есть! это только примеры которые сразу пришли на ум! Конечно есть положительные примеры,но вы динамику наблюдали? год,два,три?!?! Тем паче исследование крупнейшее говорит о том что состояние оперированных и лечанных выравнивается! будите спорить дальше? я нет.И мне не хочется вас растраивать и тем более спорить о том о чем вы мало понимаете,а то бы то что вы называете"чернухой"в моем исполнении показалось бы вам цветочками на счет операции.Человек выбирает сам,ему потом с этим жить.Лучшая операция которой не случилось,вы я так понял поклонница операций! Организм, особенно его мышечную часть можно восстановить в любом возрасте и из любого состояние. Вопрос во времени и способе. Время 1,5-2 периода болезни. Способ индивидуально подобранные упражнения. Иного не дано. Операции, растяжки, колесики -это все нефизиологично, и решаемые в одном месте проблемы будут замещаться приобретенными во время лечения.
Здоровья Вам.


----------



## La murr (21 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Лучшая операция которой не случилось


Согласна абсолютно! 


футболист. написал(а):


> вы я так понял поклонница операций!


Я не сторонница повальных операций, отнюдь. Но есть ситуации, когда без стабилизации, например, не обойтись. Говорю о себе - ибо у нас *на форуме принято основываться на личном опыте, а не общими фразами и цифрами оперировать, приводя неподтверждённую статистику. *


футболист. написал(а):


> Конечно есть положительные примеры,но вы динамику наблюдали? год,два,три?!?!


*Я - положительный пример.*  И не я одна! Пять месяцев с момента операции.


футболист. написал(а):


> у одного онемения сохраняется,у другого боли в ногах(до операции не былоКСТАТИ) это у другого рецидив или спаики-все одно компрессия то есть!


Без операции лично у меня был шанс вообще умереть от болевого шока.
Насчёт рецидивов и сохраняющихся симптомов могу сказать следующее: многие форумчане честно признаются, что от ощущения себя здоровыми после операции "взяли на себя лишнее" - стали позволять себе тяжести, выполнять не рекомендованные действия (мальчишки спешат скорее в автомобиль залезть, девочки - на дачу, леечки потаскать). Не все - но бывает, честно признаются! 
И не устану повторять - *все мы разные* (возраст, вес, характер, мышечный тонус и т.д....).


футболист. написал(а):


> Организм, особенно его мышечную часть можно восстановить в любом возрасте и из любого состояние. Вопрос во времени и способе.


Похвалитесь *своими* результатами, коль Вы такой спец. 


футболист. написал(а):


> Способ индивидуально подобранные упражнения. Иного не дано. Операции, растяжки, колесики -это все нефизиологично, и решаемые в одном месте проблемы будут замещаться приобретенными во время лечения.


А ещё прибавятся возрастные и неизбежные изменения и от этого никуда не денешься, ибо возраст никто не отменял.  Жизнь вообще чревата неожиданностями! И многое от нас зависит - приятными или нет.

Пы Сы: *Когда человек приходит сюда за советом или стоит перед выбором, как ему поступить, ему нужны:*
*a) профессиональный совет;*
*б) совет, основанный на личном опыте;*
*в) позитивный настрой и понимание;*
*г) уважительное отношение к его решению, каким бы оно не было.*

Ваши замечания "не от большого ума порезались", про "кривые тазы" и прочее - кто Вам право давал?
*Вы не доктор. Говорите о себе. *А я искренне желаю Вам привести себя в порядок, и гордо заявить об этом! Поделиться своими методами и способами с нами - будем рады. *Не болейте!*


----------



## футболист. (21 Июл 2013)

Так по порядку.опять 25 Я не доктор,но повторюсь если до вас не дошло проблемами Ода не занимается не один врач в нашей стране! если считаете что 5 месяцев в виде хрустальной вазы это динамика? окей.
От болевого шока вы чуть не умерели? Это крайнии случай! ДО ТОГО как с вами наступил болевой шок у вас минимум 10 лет необратимых изменении в организме от сидения на стуле или бездумного спорта.
Добавлено: Jul 21, 2013 6:08 AM
Статистика о том что через 10 лет самочувствие оперированных и лечанных консервативно не подтверждена для вас?
Тогда уже ничему не удивляюсь.
И хвалиться ВАМ чем либо не собираюсь вы не пробиваемы.Тем кому будет интересно конечно поделюсь,но результаты у меня пока скромные так как занимаюсь собой пока 2 мес.но болей таких нет и от лекарств ушел от всех.


----------



## La murr (21 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> если считаете что 5 месяцев в виде хрустальной вазы это динамика? окей.


Я скорее на реактивный самолёт похожа! 
Добавлено: Jul 21, 2013 6:34 AM


футболист. написал(а):


> Статистика о том что через 10 лет самочувствие оперированных и лечанных консервативно не подтверждена для вас?


Вообще абсурд какой-то... Кем, когда, где подтверждена?
Добавлено: Jul 21, 2013 6:36 AM


футболист. написал(а):


> Я не доктор,но повторюсь если до вас не дошло проблемами Ода не занимается не один врач в нашей стране!


Прям истина в последней инстанции! Бедный опорно-двигательный.... Никому-то он не интересен! 
Добавлено: Jul 21, 2013 6:36 AM


футболист. написал(а):


> результаты у меня пока скромные так как занимаюсь собой пока 2 мес.но болей таких нет и от лекарств ушел от всех.


Вот прямо рада за Вас!


----------



## футболист. (21 Июл 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Я скорее на реактивный самолёт похожа!
> Добавлено: Jul 21, 2013 6:34 AM
> 
> Вообще абсурд какой-то... Кем, когда, где подтверждена?
> ...


Если для вас даже такие факты ееизвестны тем более после операции,то уж извините. пусть будет абсурд.


----------



## vbl15 (21 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Конечно есть положительные примеры,но вы динамику наблюдали? год,два,три?!?!


Да, и статья на которую Вы ссылаетесь тому подтверждение!


футболист. написал(а):


> тем паче исследование крупнейшее говорит о том что состояние оперированных и лечанных выравнивается!


Да только выравнивается через 10 лет, для Вас это не время? Большинство людей готовы отдать много за 10 лет жизни.





футболист. написал(а):


> 2 мес.но болей таких нет и от лекарств ушел от всех


Желаю выздоровления, но 2 месяца это ни срок.
Пишу все к чему, нельзя настолько однобоко относиться к проблеме. Вы упрекаете людей которые хотя бы знают анатомию, но при этом рассказываете о сдавлении нервного корешка мышцей, какой? Будьте корректнее. Если обратите внимание, то большинству посетителей этого форума операцию не предлагают. Но Ваши предложения это одна из 100500 теорий, которая нигде (кроме Ваших 2 мес. не проверялась).


----------



## La murr (22 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> И кстати нафлудили мы тут в чужом посте.Да простит нас обладательница.


Это Ваша тема, Кирилл!


----------



## футболист. (22 Июл 2013)

При всем уважении к вам доктор,но замечу что теория проверялась и проверяется она вовсе не моя! но естественно рекламой заниматься не стану! Анатомию я может быть и не знаю так как вы,я почитал и забыл,соревноваться с врачом не стану в знаниях анатомии.
Добавлено: Jul 22, 2013 9:13 AM


La murr написал(а):


> Это Ваша тема, Кирилл!


Вот она красота!


----------



## футболист. (22 Июл 2013)

Доктор,но что бы вы не говорили вы ведь согласисесь что рассматривать хребет и грыжи отдельно от мышечно-связочного аппарата нельзя?


----------



## vbl15 (22 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> согласисесь что рассматривать хребет и грыжи отдельно от мышечно-связочного аппарата нельзя


согласен


----------



## футболист. (7 Сен 2013)

*moderator:* Диалог перемещен из темы https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16946/page-6#post-162259




Сержиньо написал(а):


> Уколы дексометазона и медокалма не почувствовал.Дотянуть бы до понедельника и иголок.


То что Вы делаете от проблем не избавит,это примерно тоже самое что мазать сломанную ногу йодом в надежде что от этого заживет! Лекарства подорвут ЖКТ и снимут в лучшем случае симптомы-а проблема останется!
если деньги есть ищите хорошего реабилитолога,без работы над мышцами и с нестабильностью прямаю дорога к шурупчикам в спине!


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2013)

Первую часть поста поддерживаю. 
Вторую... С нестабильностью так и так дорога на фиксацию! И это не смертельно!


----------



## футболист. (7 Сен 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Первую часть поста поддерживаю.
> Вторую... С нестабильностью так и так дорога на фиксацию! И это не смертельно!


не правда ваша! Знаю девочку с нестабильностью 8мм 4года без операции! да тяжело,да больно,да дорого и времени нужно немало на трнеровки.Но сейчас человек живет неплохой жизнью,не сказать что без симптомов вообще,но снег чистить может,сумки таскает,ребенка поднимает! а с металлом в спине что ли все идеально и без единого покалывания и пощипывания?
Добавлено: Sep 7, 2013 2:54 PM
И разрешите съюморить немного,пишите "шурупы это не смертельно"конечно не смертельно,грыжи то вообще несмертельное заболевание если даже совсем совсем не лечить!


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> а с металлом в спине что ли все идеально и без единого покалывания и пощипывания?


Хотите верьте, хотите нет - ВСЁ ПРЕКРАСНО! Какие пощипывания-покалывания?!
Вот "образец для подражания" - 





футболист. написал(а):


> да тяжело,да больно,да дорого и времени нужно немало на трнеровки.


Ну уж нет! Боли мне хватило с лихвой! Повторений не желаю!


----------



## футболист. (7 Сен 2013)

У кого никаких симптомов? У Вас? У Вас выбора не было(сами писали)! А человек пока справляется сам.только нужно помогать организму не лежанием не кровати и поглащением медокалмов с сердалудами которые расслабляют его дряблую спину а движением!
Добавлено: Sep 7, 2013 3:01 PM
А то что повторения не желаете то я Вам тоже не желаю! Но иногда происходят вещи от нас не зависящие...


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> пишите "шурупы это не смертельно"конечно не смертельно,грыжи то вообще несмертельное заболевание если даже совсем совсем не лечить!


Кирилл, если читали мою тему, знаете, что второй приступ корешковых невыносимых болей мне снять не могли и держали три дня на тяжёлых наркотиках, дабы я не умерла от болевого шока.
Грыжи - не смертельное заболевание. Боли при нестабильности имеют широкий диапазон (ИМХО) - от лёгкого дискомфорта до заявки на уход на тот свет. Никому не желаю!


----------



## футболист. (7 Сен 2013)

Ну мы же не про болевои порог с Вами толкуем сейчас.


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> У кого никаких симптомов? У Вас?


На сегодняшний день уверенно и искренне отвечаю - боли не испытываю НИКАКОЙ, дискомфорта НЕТ, медикаменты, кроме витаминов, НЕ ПРИНИМАЮ. Активна, позитивна, самостоятельна и трудоспособна.
У меня маленький ребёнок - я очень много двигаюсь. 
Короче, читайте мой статус: ХОЧУ, УМЕЮ, МОГУ И БУДУ!


----------



## футболист. (7 Сен 2013)

Значит Вам повезло и Дай Бог здоровья и что бы Вы написали тоже самое через 3-5-10лет...


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Ну мы же не про болевои порог с Вами толкуем сейчас.


Всё очень индивидуально: кто-то с листезом в 4 мм. на стены лезет, кому то и за сантиметр терпимо. И это тоже много значащий фактор!
Добавлено: Sep 7, 2013 3:15 PM


футболист. написал(а):


> Значит Вам повезло и Дай Бог здоровья и что бы Вы написали тоже самое через 3-5-10лет...


Мне повезло с докторами, мне повезло, что моё жизнелюбие сослужило мне добрую службу.
Мне Бога есть за что благодарить -
Со мною рядом те, кто всех дороже!
Мне есть, кого любить,
Мне есть, кого растить -
Мне в жизни повезло!
Пусть повезёт Вам тоже!


Я постараюсь Вас не разочаровать через 3-5-10 лет!
Спасибо за пожелания здоровья! Взаимно!


----------



## футболист. (7 Сен 2013)

Хэхэ,главное себя чтоб не разочаровали...я то что,я так мимо проходил.


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> главное себя чтоб не разочаровали...


Я работаю над этим!  


футболист. написал(а):


> я то что,я так мимо проходил.


Вот именно.


----------



## футболист. (7 Сен 2013)

Речь только не о Вас тут заметьте!


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Речь только не о Вас тут заметьте!


 
Только об этом и думаю! Надеюсь, что мой положительный пример кому-то даст сил и надежду на выздоровление!


----------



## футболист. (7 Сен 2013)

Опять вы про положительный пример будем же объективны и рано делать выводы о положительном примере.Года через 3-5напишите тоже самое я буду рад!
Добавлено: Sep 7, 2013 3:56 PM
А надежда есть всегда даже при почти безнажежных случаях!


----------

